# Easter in Kemah



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I know I know, but had a great time and just wanted to share. I promise this is it. So Sunday morning we sleep in untill we had to get up! Enjoyed the great weather and of course more food and smokes before we rode the coaster and headed home. After lunch I smoke a Oliva Serie V, as you can see it has a ugly ash that was pretty flacky. But it was a great smoke, nubbed it! Got what I think is a really cool picture of smoke coming out of the head after a draw (the last pic). Hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics..love the dolphin.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounded like a great time!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

You two need to get a room. Oh wait, you did LOL. Looks like fun. Where do they let you smoke cigars in Kemah?


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

can't beat it


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pics

thanks, Mark


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I live 5 miles from Kemah. Call me next time you go and I'll join you. Kemah might even be a good spot for a herf some time.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures Frank. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice Frank. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

serious close-up shots there, nice pics


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That last picture looks like some monsters butt hole.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> That last picture looks like some monsters butt hole.


Nice. Now I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> You two need to get a room. Oh wait, you did LOL. Looks like fun. Where do they let you smoke cigars in Kemah?


We were in the Cadillac Bar--I think that's what it's called--the Mexican food place (traditional Easter Sunday meal LOL) You can smoke in all of the outside areas, including the restaurants and along the boardwalk. There is a teeny tiny cigar shop next to Landry's, I guess it's a kiosk, but their selection was limited because they were so small. We smoked on our balcony at the Boardwalk Inn--the hotel calls it a "veranda." So pretty much nowhere _inside_, but anywhere _outside_. And a Kemah-Smoking tip: take some extra cigars. You never know when you're going to get a waiter who smokes and appreciates the smell. 

And anytime anyone wants to do a Kemah herf, let me know! :dribble:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Frank, it looks like you two had one hell of a time...thanks for sharing.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a live band playing most Friday's and Saturday's during the summer. There is an outdoor stage where you can smoke. The band at Cadillac Bar plays on the bottom floor, which is open and smoking is allowed. You will frequently find me enjoying music and a cigar somewhere in Kemah when the weather warms up.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Kemah herf, I'm in... and I'll make Becky come along for the ride (so to speak)!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah we talked about a Kemah herf after we went last Oct. I guess we need to get that together soon..


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Great photos, I like the last one. Very unique.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah besides the pics with Tiffany in them that one is my fav!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. The closeups look like an alien world.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

No disrespect, but vegasgirl, you are smokin  and not just cigars. I guess I just have a thing for redheads, and thats why I married one.. I just wish she'd smoke with me  Nice pics guys!
Scott


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

poriggity said:


> No disrespect, but vegasgirl, you are smokin  and not just cigars. I guess I just have a thing for redheads, and thats why I married one.. I just wish she'd smoke with me  Nice pics guys!
> Scott


You and Frank both--guess I'm stuck with this hair unless I want to start looking for a new boyfriend.

I had never smoked a cigar till Frank bought me my first Kaluha. You just need to bring her down to Houston--Not only will we throw a herf in your honor, but we always have a bunch of women smoking--we'll convert your wife! LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Trust me baby, it has nothing to do with the hair! Your awesome


----------



## CBI (Feb 5, 2008)

Dang nice pics!!


----------

